# Is Lithium the Next Silicon?



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

According to what I have been able to find out, NiMH is just the old nickel-iron battery technology, that has been around for over 100 years.....

Makes you wonder why Exide dropped it in the early '70s....

Trying to track down battery information is like chasing ghosts....

Even FireFly's "new" plate design is not that new....

Time to do more searching....


----------

